# Blackhawk games on CSN Chi



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Did I miss something, or is Comcast SportsNet Chicago allowed to telecast Hawk home games now? I think tonight was a first for Chicago fans being able to watch a home regular season game.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> Did I miss something, or is Comcast SportsNet Chicago allowed to telecast Hawk home games now? I think tonight was a first for Chicago fans being able to watch a home regular season game.


Wow, I guess they figured out that they need to expand their 8,000 person fan base.

I am glad to hear it. When I used to live there, there was nothing like standing shoulder to shoulder with the 18,676 in attendance at the old Chicago Stadium. 
(They'd still be playing there if it weren't for MJ)

But you can't do that every night, and people want to follow their team. That owner is a jerk, but maybe he has finally changed his ways.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

I checked it out at their offical website, and , YES, there are a very few home games on CSN/CSN-HD. Looks like 5 this season.

OCT 28th vs ANA (Last night)
NOV 10th vs STL
DEC 14th vs DET
FEB 16th vs VAN
APR 5th vs DET


Also, they have one home game scheduled on Versus

JAN 16th vs CBJ


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

jimbo09 said:


> I checked it out at their offical website, and , YES, there are a very few home games on CSN/CSN-HD. Looks like 5 this season.
> 
> OCT 28th vs ANA (Last night)
> NOV 10th vs STL
> ...


I live in the Chicago sports footprint, would I get the non-home-team feed for the other home games on an Out Of Market feed because I technically have a right to watch home team games that are sell outs.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: I don't think the Hawks sell out

The drew over 17,000 for opening night, but that's not a sellout.

I don't know where you get this "right" to watch home games, but the rest of the Chicago sports market has always (at least since the 1980s) been denied the ability to watch Chicago Blackhawks home games. It's the ownership that has decides this.

I don't have NHL CI, so I guess you could get the visitor's feed there. Can't say I know the rules on that.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

I found the NHL CI Blackout rule:

Blackout restrictions apply to all games that are on NHL® CENTER ICE®. Blackout restrictions are designed to protect the television rightsholders in the competing teams' respective home markets. *Blackouts are not based on arena sellouts*.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Local Broadcast Blackout Example
If the St. Louis Blues are playing the New York Rangers, the local telecast areas of the Blues and Rangers will be blacked out on NHL® CENTER ICE®, regardless of whether the teams are televising locally. If the teams are televising locally, NHL® CENTER ICE® subscribers can view the game on their over-the-air television station or their local regional sports network (RSN) if DIRECTV carries the local telecaster-included with TOTAL CHOICE programming and Local Channels.

NHL, the NHL Shield, Stanley Cup and CENTER ICE are registered trademarks of the National Hockey League. NHL and NHL team marks are the property of the NHL and its teams. ©2006 NHL. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

O.K., so I read it this way:

If the Blackhawks are at home, then they are not on Center Ice in the Chicago Area, but can be on CI in the rest of the country (there are more home games for the Hawks on CI). They are not on the regular RSN, except for those 5 or 6 times per season. 

This is why the Blackhawks were rated the worst sports franchise by ESPN. 

Most fans can afford to go to a game or two a year, and then watch the remainder of the season on the tube. But for Blackhawks fan, that's not an option.

Sorry, I guess I got way off point...

I was once a Blackhawk fan, in the late 80s and early 90s, but tired of their crappy ownership (that is saying something since I haven't tired of the other Chicago crappy ownership )

I


----------



## SatelliteJim (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok, let me get this straight. I'm from Detroit. If the Wings are playing at home, then CI doesn't televise game since it will be on my local RSN, which is Fox Sports Detroit. Well then, someone explain to me why I'm watch the Wings right now and the game is on a CI channel AND my RSN, Fox Sports Detroit. And the CI feed is the same, Fox Detroit. Now, if it was the Calgary feed on CI, it would be blacked out for sure.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

No idea, 3 NHL teams claim my area yet none of the CI channels ever (in the past 3 years) get blacked out for me.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have no clue, but hey, you can watch the games, that's what's important. 

Blackhawks fans in Chicago can't watch the games:nono:


----------

